# My first Lange!



## smartbot

Just got my 1815 Chronograph! I was debating between several watches from Lange and Patek. But the 1815 Chrono with it's amazing movement, looks and size won out! Here are a few pics:


----------



## DustinC

Great looking watch! Enjoy your piece!


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

Divine.


----------



## mleok

Congratulations, that is an amazing timepiece, and the movement is simply sublime.


----------



## drhr

Awesome, enjoy!!!


----------



## not12bhere

Enjoy it. Beautiful choice.


----------



## harshad4005

Congrats mate  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR CARDOSO

Hell yeah...


----------



## 2ndFACE

Can't talk anymore about this awesome caseback. Enjoy it slowly


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats. A lovely one.


----------



## watchvic

Congratulations! I love how Lange's look great no matter what attire one wears


----------



## smartbot

Thanks guys! I just uploaded the unboxing video:


----------



## bapackerfan

Outstanding!


----------



## gagnello

Pretty perfect.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## HRC-E.B.

It's an absolutely gorgeous watch! I'm cursing the fact that they don't make an 1815 chrono with their outsized date feature. To me, the aesthetics of the 1815 with the white dial, arabic numerals and blued hands is more attractive than the Datograph's. An 1815 chrono with date would be my absolute ultimate grail!

I still lust after yours and will definitely consider it when I am in a position to get my true "grail".


----------



## Will3020




----------



## smartbot

HRC-E.B. said:


> It's an absolutely gorgeous watch! I'm cursing the fact that they don't make an 1815 chrono with their outsized date feature. To me, the aesthetics of the 1815 with the white dial, arabic numerals and blued hands is more attractive than the Datograph's. An 1815 chrono with date would be my absolute ultimate grail!


I'm not sure if they will ever produce a 1815 Chrono with the outside date feature since it would conflict with the Datograph. I think a white gold Datograph might be more of a possibility.


----------



## Watchstudent

I never spend time on this part of the forum simply because Lange are way out of my price range, thought I'd just have a quick peak and that is stunning, congrats. The video is hilarious as well, the music would fit a couples first dance at a wedding, I feel the love is just as strong here.


----------



## seanwontreturn

HRC-E.B. said:


> It's an absolutely gorgeous watch! I'm cursing the fact that they don't make an 1815 chrono with their outsized date feature. To me, the aesthetics of the 1815 with the white dial, arabic numerals and blued hands is more attractive than the Datograph's. An 1815 chrono with date would be my absolute ultimate grail!
> 
> I still lust after yours and will definitely consider it when I am in a position to get my true "grail".


chrono with outsized date is called dato.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Congrats on an amazing Chrono !

Kudos


----------



## khaled_

Simply beautiful watch. I was at their agent yesterday and was shocked with their price range. It is indeed a sophisticated watch for those who can afford it.

Enjoy.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy

A beaughtiful watch, congradulations! I too just picked up a new Lange 1 Time Zone.







I also visited the Lange boutique in NYC yesterday and it was a tremendous experience. The Assistant Manager Ronaldo spent an hour and a half with me welcoming me into the Lange family! I also got a tour of all their limited edition pieces in the upstairs room where the Lange watchmaker will be stationed come January. I think I will have to find a way to add a second Lange to my collection, possibley a chrono.


----------



## AMGeorge

so elegant


----------



## ssultan

Congrats, love the double registers...that case back view is amazing, almost makes me wonder if it would be acceptable to wear it flipped


----------



## MOLoo1

Congrate!Very stunning piece.


----------



## silverghost1907

Congrats, it an amazing piece.


----------



## Packleader

PP-JLC-VC Guy,

Congrats on that Time Zone. It is simply gorgeous.

I suggest that you dedicate a separate thread to that watch, with a pic heavy first post. :-!

Wear it in good health!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## tuyenngocpham

The caseback is killing me ! So cool !


----------



## mel_smog

congrats!!!


----------



## 403acmash

I don't spend much time in this forum, but I saw the "My First..." and poked my nose in.

THAT is beautiful..

Congratulations, and wear it in good health.



smartbot said:


> View attachment 1626544
> 
> 
> View attachment 1626545


----------



## Jarus

My holygrail watch.. Simply stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packleader

It's a real beauty! I love the clean layout and the fact that it doesn't overwhelm your wrist. Elegant!

Congratulations!

-- Packleader


----------



## kapten_windu

congratulation, what a nice watch..


----------



## NewClassic

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Patrick Lewis

An outstanding watch. It's beauty and elegance has rendered me speechless. 

Patrick


----------

